# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Kankerbestrijding waarschuwt voor 'zelftesten' - Algemeen Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Kankerbestrijding waarschuwt voor &#39;zelftesten&#39;*
*Algemeen Dagblad -** 34 minuten geleden*
AMSTERDAM - KWF Kankerbestrijding waarschuwt voor op internet aangeboden doe-het-zelftesten die claimen in een vroeg stadium kanker te kunnen opsporen. De testen maken gebruik van biomarkers, een techniek waarmee afwijkingen in het lichaam kunnen *...*


Lees verder...

----------

